# He is going to get rich quick.



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a neighbor that developed an allergy to baled hay sitting in rows in the feild. He was begging so I took the 1069 over and hauled about 260 bales for him. He only cut two outside rounds, or headland rows. He didnt bale it normally and had rows helter skelter. No big deal as I was almost done for the day anyway.
so I get through the 12 foot gate and a couple of 90 degree turns, think locomotive on a go cart track, and get it set off and stacked. I gave him a break and charged him .65/bale. He launches into a conversation about how much money I made and profits, blah, blah, blah. 
Then he says he is gonna go buy all his own equipment and make a killing. Gonna buy the neighbor to the East of him out to, All 19 acres of it. I tried to give him a reality check but he is determined. Best of luck to him but I would bet dollars to doughnuts he doesnt make it go. I would also bet that my phone rings alot next year.
I came to the realization that J. Q. Public has no clue about farming, or haying, or the overhead involved.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> I have a neighbor that developed an allergy to baled hay sitting in rows in the feild. He was begging so I took the 1069 over and hauled about 260 bales for him. He only cut two outside rounds, or headland rows. He didnt bale it normally and had rows helter skelter. No big deal as I was almost done for the day anyway.
> so I get through the 12 foot gate and a couple of 90 degree turns, think locomotive on a go cart track, and get it set off and stacked. I gave him a break and charged him .65/bale. He launches into a conversation about how much money I made and profits, blah, blah, blah.
> Then he says he is gonna go buy all his own equipment and make a killing. Gonna buy the neighbor to the East of him out to, All 19 acres of it. I tried to give him a reality check but he is determined. Best of luck to him but I would bet dollars to doughnuts he doesnt make it go. I would also bet that my phone rings alot next year.
> I came to the realization that J. Q. Public has no clue about farming, or haying, or the overhead involved.


Explain the developing an allergy to baled hay sitting in rows in a field? I lost you on that one.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I started out by baling for my cows to cut down overhead plus I like doing it. Now I also bale for others... Why? Cause its cheaper for them to have me working for little profit.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Happens all the time. Most are just big talk. Those who follow through and buy equipment usually do not last a year.

It looks easy from the road (or porch).


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

The grass (hay) is always greener on the other side of the fence. Guys and gals at my 'real' job are amazed at the capital outlay I have in equipment just to 'cut the lawn' a couple times a year....

I have a job that most part time farmers would kill for. I can take off from work anytime I need to, to farm, no questions asked. The main reason I'll never fully retire.. There aren't many employers out there that will allow their employees to do that. I'm blessed in that respect.

I've seen more than one of those ...... I'll do it myself next year and make lots of money.... types get into this business. They buy old used up stuff and haven't a clue how to fix it (as evidenced by posts on here and other forums) and expect to get out there at their leisure and make a killing and then it all turns brown or the used up equipment breaks down and then they call.....

My phone number is unlisted...... 

Thats not to be critical. I started out with some hand me down tools and older tractors but I had a good idea how to repair and maintain them, heck, my sickle bar mower conditioner is old enough to vote (I'm probably the 4th owner) but I can take her apart and put her back together in the dark. Used much? Not really, but it's there if I need it and, it's paid for long ago.

The old adage 'Farm to you go broke' can well apply to the forage business just like it does to any agribusiness.

Sometimes it's better ro know your limitations and act accordingly.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nitram said:


> I started out by baling for my cows to cut down overhead plus I like doing it. Now I also bale for others... Why? Cause its cheaper for them to have me working for little profit.


I'm one of the higher ones around to have do your custom baling, not because I'm greedy but because I actually know my costs to the penny. If I can't turn a profit doing it for somebody else why bother?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

He was feeling lazy and didnt want to haul it by hand.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Lost tell your neighbor to buy some new equipment to do his haying. Something you would like to own in the near future. So then when he decides he doesn't like haying you will offer to buy his now used equipment.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Lost tell your neighbor to buy some new equipment to do his haying. Something you would like to own in the near future. So then when he decides he doesn't like haying you will offer to buy his now used equipment.


I like the way you think Teslan.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

My deal with guy thinking I was getting rich off custom work.

Had a deal with a guy to do his on shares.This was after he was always late on paying for custom work up to 3 yrs.He wanted out of the deal when hay price went up,I said no way we had a 5 yr deal,and I also pd for all the seed and planted it on my dime.So this yr he was on his own.He has gotten 1 cutting of alfalfa done.He bought a mower/cond and ended up hireing someone else to cut it with a disc/mower cond,it was lodged and he didn't want to take the time to slow down and let the reel bring it in.He just said it didn't work.I see 2nd cutting he has tried to cut 2 times and broke down??each time only cutting a round each time.

He is running out of people to hire,he owes everyone.Pretty sad deal actualy.Lies to everyone.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

A good friend of mine an I are losing a good flat 60 acre field that we have had for nearly 15 yrs. the dad died an the son thinks he can make money on selling hay an running two heifers, horse, donkey, and goats. He bought equipment that come across on the mayflower, the only thing going for him is he is a darn good mechanic an welder.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

bluefarmer said:


> A good friend of mine an I are losing a good flat 60 acre field that we have had for nearly 15 yrs. the dad died an the son thinks he can make money on selling hay an running two heifers, horse, donkey, and goats. He bought equipment that come across on the mayflower, the only thing going for him is he is a darn good mechanic an welder.


Sounds like a case of perpetually dirty hands.....



mlappin said:


> I'm one of the higher ones around to have do your custom baling, not because I'm greedy but because I actually know my costs to the penny. If I can't turn a profit doing it for somebody else why bother?


If you don't you will be outta bisiness....

Only the government can stay in business and loose money.


----------

